# Shimano steps e7000 for heavy rider



## Golddr2000 (May 4, 2004)

I'm new to the ebike thing and I cant find the info when I search. I'm 275 lbs. If I buy a bike with the steps e7000 will it be powerful enough to get me up the longer steep hills? If not what motor should I look for.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Honestly, any of the motors are more than strong enough to assist you. What you need to look at is any ebike that interests you generally has a maximum weight limit for the entire ebike. These limits vary from brand to brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Golddr2000 said:


> I'm new to the ebike thing and I cant find the info when I search. I'm 275 lbs. If I buy a bike with the steps e7000 will it be powerful enough to get me up the longer steep hills? If not what motor should I look for.


Check out the EMTB Forums lots of great info there all about E-bikes! Forums






​EMTB Forums






​


----------

